# lLeveling Ceiling Joists



## John1

Is it best to use a laser or a sting to check the level of 24oc ceiling joist on 12X30' room ?
Old drywall is down and will use 1X4 strapping (perpendiculat) on 16 o.c.

Any hints on applying strapping/shimming and leveling would be much appreciated.

Thanks
John


----------



## silverstilts

The only way to go is RC channel or referred to as sound channel it will flatten out just about any ceiling and way easier to use than wood strips it will float unlike wood will follow the ceiling joist unless you shim . Sound channel you should not have to worry about using a string or laser unless it is really bad. It comes in 12' lengths. I use to use it on old plastered ceiling to straighten them out ... siverstilts , aka the rock doctor


----------



## silverstilts

Here is a picture of some channel. It wont add hardly any depth to your ceiling especially if you have low ceilings.


----------



## John1

silverstilts said:


> Here is a picture of some channel. It wont add hardly any depth to your ceiling especially if you have low ceilings.


 
Thanks so very much, who would carry this?

John


----------



## silverstilts

I don't know where you live but any drywall supplier would have it , look at places like drywall supply or tamarack building materials , if not available go to a local lumber yard and have them order it although they usually are much higher priced.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

silverstilts said:


> The only way to go is RC channel or referred to as sound channel it will flatten out just about any ceiling and way easier to use than wood strips it will float unlike wood will follow the ceiling joist unless you shim . Sound channel you should not have to worry about using a string or laser unless it is really bad. It comes in 12' lengths. I use to use it on old plastered ceiling to straighten them out ... siverstilts , aka the rock doctor



yea......thank god for RC Channel.


...


----------



## John1

I am a little confused, how is the RC Channel hung??

Thanks so much
John


----------



## silverstilts

If you notice on the diagram letter C would go up against the wood perpendicular (#) to the joists. Just screw it up there with some 1-5/8" sheetrock screws into the wood , you may think it is a little flimsy just hanging there but don't be fooled after your rock is screw onto it it is very strong. A & B will face out away from the wood... You would only need 1' screws to screw the sheetrock on the channel or 1-1/4" ... and be sure to run the sheetrock perpendicular with the sound channel , not the other way this will increase the strength and flatten out the ceiling.


----------



## John1

silverstilts said:


> If you notice on the diagram letter C would go up against the wood perpendicular (#) to the joists. Just screw it up there with some 1-5/8" sheetrock screws into the wood , you may think it is a little flimsy just hanging there but don't be fooled after your rock is screw onto it it is very strong. A & B will face out away from the wood... You would only need 1' screws to screw the sheetrock on the channel or 1-1/4" ... and be sure to run the sheetrock perpendicular with the sound channel , not the other way this will increase the strength and flatten out the ceiling.


 
Thanks so very much for your time.
I assume you use the "fine" thread sheetrock screws!!
About what do these cost?

Thanks Again
John

I will seek these out in the am as "strapping/shimming" with 1X4 is a pain.


----------



## ray

silverstilts said:


> The only way to go is RC channel or referred to as sound channel it will flatten out just about any ceiling and way easier to use than wood strips it will float unlike wood will follow the ceiling joist unless you shim . Sound channel you should not have to worry about using a string or laser unless it is really bad. It comes in 12' lengths. I use to use it on old plastered ceiling to straighten them out ... siverstilts , aka the rock doctor


Hi John,
I need to level out an existing, plastered ceiling that is about 3" off from one end to the other. I'll like to use RC channels but wasn't sure if this will work.

How will we use the RC channel to adjust for the difference in height?

I appreciate your input.

-Ray


----------



## gazman

Hi Ray. What we use over here in that situation is furring chanel. It can be fixed using hanging clips so you can adjust the hight to suit what you need. If needed I can post a pic later . Just let me know.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ray said:


> Hi John,
> I need to level out an existing, plastered ceiling that is about 3" off from one end to the other. I'll like to use RC channels but wasn't sure if this will work.
> 
> How will we use the RC channel to adjust for the difference in height?
> 
> I appreciate your input.
> 
> -Ray


In your case, you may half to shim down the ceilings with what ever it takes, 2x4, plywood strips, steel stud, use what ever you can get your hands on. Use level, laser, string, straight edge, your eyes, what ever it takes to get it LOOKING level. Then for the final step, use the resilient channel, like silver stilts said.

Minor ups and downs can be repaired well with resilient bar, along with a bundle of pine shims. Just tack up the bar, and look down it, shimming where it needs it.

extremely bad dives etc.... can be fixed with a system Gazman is suggesting:yes:


----------

